# Auto-Trail Savanna RearTravelling seats



## borojoss (Jul 20, 2014)

My Farther has just purchased a used 2010 Auto Trail Savanna 6 berth. He has only just realised that it doesn't have forward facing travelling seats in the rear, only side facing bench seats which can not be used whilst traveling. Is there a conversion or modification available to change to forward facing seats with seat belts?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

basically, no


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi, don't think so. My Comanche has the forward facing travelling seats but that came as a build standard modification. Guess you could always contact Autotrail and see what they can offer. 

Cheers

Ian


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

Rear lounge seatbelts is a feature I have never seen in a motorhome from any manufacturer; additional seating will generally only be provided with the use in a forward facing or double dinette layout arrangement. I expect that the lack of rear seat belts will be as a consequence of a lack of any strength in the construction in that location to enable them to be installed to meet the stringent safety standards they would need to meet.

It is also worth noting that children must be in restrained in three point harnesses, not lap belts.

Auto-Trail offer optional layouts on some of their models to provide forward facing seats in the motorhomes forward lounge; it may be possible to do this but it will be costly and would involve extensive alterations.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As others have said, when the van was built there would have been an option to have a forward facing twin seat like this Savannah. As Chris (Premier) says, to retrofit this would be costly and it probably would cost less to sell the van and buy another one with the required seating in it.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

On a visit to the Auto-trail factory we were shown a chassis designed for the forward facing dinette seat with seatbelts which has serious amounts of metal work attached to the chassis. I doubt this could be retrofitted but if it could you would need to change the side facing bench seat behind the driver into a dinette.


----------



## borojoss (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for all of your replys. Just as I thought.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

When you say that the side facing bench seats cannot be used for travelling, I presume you mean on safety grounds rather than on legal grounds? The law says that if rear seats have seatbelts fitted then those seats must be used before any unbelted seats are used. It doesn't say that unbelted seats can never be used. Many older motorhomes don't have rear seatbelts fitted and are perfectly legal.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A prime example of "Heart ruling the head"


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

> peribro said:
> 
> 
> > When you say that the side facing bench seats cannot be used for travelling, I presume you mean on safety grounds rather than on legal grounds? The law says that if rear seats have seatbelts fitted then those seats must be used before any unbelted seats are used. It doesn't say that unbelted seats can never be used. Many older motorhomes don't have rear seatbelts fitted and are perfectly legal.
> ...


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

As has been said, it's not illegal to travel in the rear unbelted, but seat belts are never fitted in side facing seats now because it is dangerous.

JohnW


----------

